# Extended elk



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone could give out some pointers, not looking for a handout so no big deal. I was not able to make it happen this week and can get back up to where I hunt. I have no problem with hiking at all just wondering if anyone could give pointers on where a guy could find some elk on the extended hunt. Thanks


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Look at your maps and ask where you don't want to hike to. I'd start there.


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Mill D North Fork isn't too bad of a spot. Take the right fork and anywhere on that Eastern side with all the pines would be a good spot. In addition, if you went up the left fork all the way up and dropped over to the north into those pines you may get into them. If I were you I'd head up there, glass a good spot to sit on, and familiarize yourself with the area. The elk were bugling up Strawberry this weekend. If you can spend the time listen to them bugle, call them, etc. If you spend a day up there and you get nothing move on to the next canyon, etc. I have found elk move around in a couple mile radius and will come into the same spot daily or every couple days. It all depends. Good luck!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

If I were hunting the extended I would wait a week or so after the general rifle ends for the animals to relax a bit and it will be cooler, then start sitting on water holes. If you aren't seeing anything at that point I would wait for snow to push them lower.


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the input


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I found a spike in the pines up mill d north fork on the east side. but it is hit and miss just gotta hit the timber and find them. as was spoke...look at the map and figure out where you don't want to hike to...cause the terrain there is all up hill and even the initial trail up mill d north fork is up hill. Just hope you didnt skip leg day at the gym


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

thank you but seriously I have no problem hiking brutal trails or at least don't mind doing it. but thank you, you guys are awesome giving me a spot to go very much appreciated


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Jonnyb said:


> thank you but seriously I have no problem hiking brutal trails or at least don't mind doing it. but thank you, you guys are awesome giving me a spot to go very much appreciated


Cool, just wanted to leave the right impression  
Good luck!


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

I will keep you guys posted if anything happens


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

I did this hunt last year and it was really tough until all the guns shut down and then it was just tough. The best success I heard of was getting up somewhere above Immigration Canyon heading toward The Great Western Trail North. Hunting down into City Creek, over into North Canyon. It is awful steep. I think if you went in on horses for a few days, you might have a better chance where you aren't spending all your time hiking up and down. If you sit down low (sorry cannot remember the name of the area) just south of Eagle Wood in Bountiful and North of City Creek, the mountain affords a good view way back in. Spend some time glassing up in there and you could possibly hunt them from below. That is also an area where you can take horses. I thought it didn't look so bad so I hiked it. It gets plenty bad so don't try to go all the way without some caution.


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

sweet input I thoroughly enjoy when other hunters help each other out and I look forward to being able to help someone like you all have for me.


----------

